# Overthinking everything to be pregnancy symptoms!



## Kitschdolly

Does anyone else do this each month before they period comes? My body seems to torment me with things I have never had before and are known signs of pregnancy yet its just a new sign of my period, joy :winkwink:


----------



## Beany2

i do this too! even when i KNOW there is no way i could be things happen and i start thinking "well maybe i could be?! " our bodies can be cruel sometimes!


----------



## jemsbabyblues

Thought it was just me :haha: 

I don't really trust my pill 100% though so I'm always on the lookout.


----------



## kellysays2u

Me! I hate it. I get every symptom you could imagine. :( I wish there was a way to stop them. It just makes me more broody.


----------



## Mrs_T

Yep definitely me too! Even though I now it's near impossible! Been fake sympton spotting for the last week, but spotting today so can rest my mind from these silly thoughts!


----------



## fumbles

Me too! Even though there is no way it could be possible (pill taken religiously unfortunately) i still am over analyzing every period symptom. Feel like such as loser sometimes :wacko:


----------



## immimx

i think most of us do it becuase its on our minds so much! i just came off the pill which made all my pre af symptoms worse, and as you can imagine i was going crazy! even tested a few times.... even though i new we had not dtd anywhere near ovulation and we were protected anyway!
Wanting this so much makes me think.. why can't OH be on board?!


----------



## odd_socks

*most months i do this  each month i hope one of the condoms had split but no not yet anyway *


----------



## 0203

I do this every month and was determined not to this month however have been attacked with serious case of sore boobs the last couple of days (never happened before) and i can't stop myself from wondering "what if..." :dohh:


----------



## everdreaming

I do that _every_ month! It doesn't help that I keep being late and having sooo many 'typical' symptoms! Annoyance. I think we all do it in the back of our minds though! :hugs:


----------



## SeaofSerenity

Yep, did it this month. Which is fun, since I have got the symptoms. I don't get a period every month due to my mini-pill, so this was disappointing (having just gotten a negative this morning).


----------

